# Dvlmn666 - Bulk



## dvlmn666 (Nov 25, 2002)

Ok time to add some mass. I'll be posting my plan soon. And tomorrow W8 and measurements.

I'll be updating this daily as well as my regular journal.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 25, 2002)

*Supplimentation Plan for the Bulk*

*Currently:*

*Mornings: * 
Multi Vitamin 2

*Evening: * 
Multi Mineral 2

*Before and After workout: * 
VPX Plasma Expander 1/2 serving
Glutamine 5g/serving

*With Meals 1,3,5: * 
Optimum Nutrition 2222 Amino's 2/meal


*Starting Dec. 2, 2002  * 

*Mornings: * 
Multi Vitamin 2/day

*Evening: * 
Multi Mineral 2/day

*Before and After workout: * 
VPX Plasma Expander 1/2 serving
Glutamine 5g/serving

*With Meals 1,3,5: * 
Optimum Nutrition 2222 Amino's 2/meal

*Twice/Day 9:00am and 9:00pm * 
1-Test Topical 3 squirts twice /day  (figures out to be 125mg/application)
Androdiol Select 300 1 twice/day = 300mg/time


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

Suggestions:


1)  Use the Aminos, 2-4 per meal as opposed to morning and night

2)   Take the multi mineral at night....after a day's worth of H2O has depleted your electrolytes, and also because the multi-vit in the mornings probably has some minerals already, take w/food as HCL increases calcium absortion.  Also consider an iron-free mineral if your multi-vit already has 15-18 mgs of iron.

3) Unless you have a known prostate problem such as BPH (benign protactic hyperplaysia)......use pygeum, nettle root  and or lycopene for general maintenance.  Saw P. according to my collegue Micheal Mooney can reduce available testosterone receptors by up to 42%.. Nettle Root power by Natures Herbs would be first choice....Last choice...Beta Sitosterol

Recommendations:  Having reviewed your Journal.....consider more phytonutrients and fiber via berries, greens, veggies, apples...etc.  Slow burning carb sources like oats (slow cooking only), sweet potato,  and brown rice.  If memory serves right, you need way more fat....your protein (being your main macronutrient) is being converted to serum-glucose via hepatic gluconeogenesis to fuel your metabolism...leaving less amino peptides to repair and add muscular tissue!   Fat allows this.  

DP


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 25, 2002)

*Diet Plan*

I'm going to try to make the gains without putting on to much fat. It'll be kind of a modified version of TP's cutting diet I'd been using to lean out.

Sun, Tues, Thur - Low Carb Days
Mon, Wed, Fri, Sat - High Carb

6 meals/day.
6am, 9am, 12pm, 3pm, 6pm, 9pm. and optional if I'm up late and am hungry maybe a shake before bed

Each meal has as much protein from the list (see below) as I want. With a minum of 60g/meal this is first before any carbs. 

(Which would come to 360g of Protein/day, so will get the reset from a post workout shake)

On the high Carb days I can eat as much from the list (see below) as I want. 

On the low carb days, meals 1-3 I can eat carbs. 

I will be logging all the food on Fitday to get the daily macro splits.

Approved Foods:

Protein:
Chicken
Tuna Fish
Ground Turkey
Turkey Burgers
Protein Powders
Beef and red meat
whole eggs

Carbs:
Oatmeal
All veggies
Potatoe
Brown Rice

Fats:
heavy cream (added to shakes)
flax oil (added to shakes)
olive oil
peanut butter
peanuts
beans


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Suggestions:
> 
> 
> ...



Cool I'll update the plan for the amino's. I'll take them the 1, 3, 5th meals.  

The Saw P. was just finishing off a bottle, I'll cut it out all together. 

So how do you reccomend adding the fat, I can start adding flax seed oil to my shakes which are usually 1 or 2 per day. Would that be enough. And yes the fibre I'm low on I need to get better about having salad and fruits as well.

I have to make the rice again, I keep forgetting to make it and am hungry by and want to eat right away. Oats I can't eat without almost throwing up, and I'll work on the sweet potato's, but may end up using just regular potato's.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 25, 2002)

supplimentation plan above is updated now.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 25, 2002)

diet plan above is updated


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 25, 2002)

I add vanilla whey and peanut butter to my oats.  Try it, that'll kill two birds with 1 stone.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 25, 2002)

alrighty I just bought some oats and natural Peanut butter so I'm gonna give it a try tomorrow. Thanks TP I need some idea's to make the oats taste better, so far I haven't found anything that doesn't make me want to puke. But I really like Peanut butter so this might work.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 26, 2002)

*11-26-02 Stats*

Weight: 210.5 lbs

Bicep:
Left:   15.5
Right: 15.5

Forearm:
Left:   12.5
Right: 12.5

Chest: 45

Waist: 34

Thigh:
Left:   24.5
Right: 24.5

Calf:

Left:   15
Right: 15.25


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 26, 2002)

*11/26/02 Workout *

* Rear Delts  * 

Bent-Over Laterals 
30x8
30x8
30x5
30x5

* Back  * 

Wide Grip Pullups 
BWx6
BWx4
BWx4

Deadlifts 
275x4
245x5
245x5

Reverse Grip Barbell Rows 
185x8
185x6

Hammer ISO Low Rows 
200x7
200x6

* Traps  * 

Barbell Shrugs 
275x9
275x7
275x5
275x5


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 26, 2002)

*11/26/02 Food*

5:30am  3 Scoops Optimum Nutrition Shake
8:00am  Smoothy with 6 strawberries 1.5 Tbs Whipping cream and 4 Scoops Optimum Nutrition whey, will add dextrose starting after friday's workout.
9:30am  Oatmeal, and 2 Tbs Natty PB.  (didn't have vanilla whey so will add that when I get some, but this way I can actually eat the Oatmeal)  and Finished the Shake I made earlier

12:30pm  1 Chicken Breast with Mission WW Tortilla 
3:30pm    1 Chicken Breast with Mission WW Tortilla
6:30pm    APM 60 
9:30pm    2.5 Servings Ground Turkey

by 6:33pm 6.5L water

will snack on 10 baby carrots throughout the day.

Today all the protein right away kinda messed me up, but I just got the smoothie maker and went overboard. lol


----------



## Leslie (Nov 26, 2002)

Hey D

Is that HEAVY whipping cream?

Just checking


Also, Good Luck to you too


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Hey D
> 
> Is that HEAVY whipping cream?
> ...



Yep, forgot to specify though. And since it's the first time I've actually used it, it was a good idea to check on me.  

Thanks, have fun on your trip as well.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 26, 2002)

Did you like it? I think its HEAVENLY


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Did you like it? I think its HEAVENLY



I don't use milk in my shakes and usually just drink them fast since they are plain. So I tasted it before and then remembered I'd bought some yesterday. And tell ya what, now the shake is so nice and smooth and rich. Totally awesome. I can sip on these shakes all day long.   Wish I'd have added them long time ago. lol


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 26, 2002)

DP....mostly liquid?  Dude that weight was at 5:30 this morning at the gym. Only food was that early shake. 

And I was actually happy since I upped my food intake and it wasn't that clean last weak that I only gained 1.5lbs. I expected more.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 26, 2002)

D666~
Don't pay attn to DP......he blows alot of smoke


----------



## Leslie (Nov 26, 2002)




----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 26, 2002)

hahahaha, ok not a prob.  Play on!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> I I can sip on these shakes all day long.



I was just jesting...after this and the first few meals......it was a play on a  "liquid diet"  

I'm redoing that tonight....how does ......"some serious weight"......... sound?    j/k

No, no...that won't do....we'll find something by then....just don't take it seriously K? 

DP

Les...thanks for damage control...


----------



## Leslie (Nov 26, 2002)

NP Dp

I have LEARNED

Yea dont take him seriously, if I did , I would have kicked his ass a LONG time ago


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> NP Dp
> 
> I have LEARNED
> ...



BRING IT, LESLIE!!!!!!  


DPunish you thoroughly


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 26, 2002)

lmao, yeah it's all good.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 27, 2002)

Nutrition split for yesterday:

Calories Eaten Today 
source      grams      cals      %total 
Total:   2688    
Fat:          47            422      16% 
  Sat:       22            197         7% 
  Poly:       1               12         0% 
  Mono:     1                 5         0% 
Carbs:    171           615       23% 
  Fiber:     18               0         0% 
Protein:  408         1633       61% 
Alcohol:     0                0         0%


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 27, 2002)

9:00am 3 scoops Optimum Whey, 8 strawberries, 2 Tbs Heavy Whipping Cream
12:00pm 2 chicken breasts, 2 cheese slices, and 2 w/w tortillas
3:30pm  APM 60
6:30pm 2.5 servings ground turkey
10:00pm 3 scoops Optimum Whey and 2 Tbs Heavy Whipping Cream, and .75 cup mixed nuts


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 27, 2002)

What's up???  Where are you???


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 27, 2002)

I was out bowling. lmao. I suck at it but oh well. 

Hope you have a great thanksgiving CLP.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 27, 2002)

*Nutrition breakdown for 11/27/02*

source     grams      cals     %total 
Fat:         105          947         34% 
  Sat:         33         300          11% 
  Poly:        14         128            5% 
  Mono:      34         304          11% 
Carbs:     114         384          14% 
  Fiber:       18             0            0% 
Protein:    357      1427           52% 
Alcohol:        0            0             0% 

Total:   2749


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 28, 2002)

Suggestion:  MORE VEGGIES!  


DP


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 28, 2002)

Yeah I know I'm really weak on those. Mostly because they take time to prepare and I'm usually in a hurry. That's why you'll notice when I do have them they are carrots. 

But I'll work on that more this week.

Have a good thanksgiving!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 29, 2002)

well yesterday the diet sucked don't even know how to put it into fitday. so only the morning meal is in there. lol

But it all tasted awesome and it was always supposed to be a cheat day for me.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 29, 2002)

11/29/02 Meals

7:30am  3 Scoops Optimum Nutrition Whey, and 2 Tbs Heavy Whipping Cream


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 30, 2002)

well yesterday was my last day of crappy eating. Can we say chicken fettucini!!! My friends had been bragging about it for the last 8 months and when I went over for dinner last night they were supposed to be having steak but decided to switch. 

Tasted awesome though.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 30, 2002)

11/30/02 Meals

8:00am 3 Scoops Optimum Whey, 8 Strawberries, 2 Tbs Heavy Whipping Cream
11:00am Post workout shake
12:00pm  2 Cans Tuna with 2 Tbs Mayonaise


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 11/30/02 Meals
> 
> 8:00am 3 Scoops Optimum Whey, 8 Strawberries, 2 Tbs Heavy Whipping Cream



  You may want to experiment with 3-4 T of cream at your BW....even tiny little w8 uses 4 T sometimes! 

(slows the conversion of protein to glucose......"gluconeogenesis")


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

> even tiny little w8 uses 4 T sometimes!



 ....but he's right!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

you mean..."And" he is right! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

Yeah...that


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 30, 2002)

lol, ok thanks. I'll up the volume of the heavy whipping cream.  Not a problem since it makes the shakes taste really good.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 30, 2002)

*11/29/02 Workout *

* Quads  * 

Hack Squats  
270x9
360x7
360x7
360x6

Leg Presses (not including weight of platform because it isn't labeled)
790x9
810x6
810x6

Seated Leg Extensions 
240x8
260x6
260x6

* Hamstrings  * 

SLDL
185x8
205x6
205x5

* Calves  * 

Seated Calf Raises 
200x8
200x6
200x5

Standing Calf Raises 
280x10
300x7
300x7

Switched to hack squats because when I tried just a warmup set of freeweight squats my knees were worse than last week.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 30, 2002)

*11/30/02 Workout *

* Bicep  * 

Standing Dumbell Curls 
40x5
40x4
40x4

EZ Bar Preacher Curls 
75x5
75x4
75x5

Seated Incline Curls 
30x6
30x5
30x5


* Tricep  * 

Skull Crushers On Decline Bench 
95x7
95x5
95x4

Reverse Grip Pressdown 
140x7
140x5
140x4

Single Arm Overhead Dumbell Extensions
30x5
30x4
30x4


----------



## CLPgold (Dec 1, 2002)

One day I'll lift as much as you ... 

Well, probably never, but I can keep trying.  

See you at the end of this BULK.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 1, 2002)

Keep trying for it. I'm going to keep trying to get higher numbers. 

Have an awesome time on your trip. and see ya when you get back.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 1, 2002)

9am 3 Scoops Optimum Nutrition and 4 Tbs Heavy Whipping Cream
12pm  1 Chicken Breast with slice of cheese and tortilla
1:30pm 2 chicken breasts with tortilla's
4:00pm .75lb Carne Asada and tortilla
8:00pm 3 scoops optimum nutrition and 4 Tbs Heavy Whipping Cream


----------



## Jodi (Dec 1, 2002)

Meals are looking good Dvlmn!  Except.......well, I don't know what DP thinks but I would go for Oats and Sweet Potato or an apple instead of the tortilla's.  JMHO!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Meals are looking good Dvlmn!  Except.......well, I don't know what DP thinks but I would go for Oats and Sweet Potato or an apple instead of the tortilla's.  JMHO!  Keep up the good work.



Jodi....you know I AGREE....I'm still w8ing for some freakin' VEGGIES!   




DP


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 2, 2002)

*12/02/02 Workout *

* Chest  * 

Incline Dumbell Press 
85x7
85x4
75x4

Barbell Flat Bench 
155x8
155x6

Hammer Decline 
230x5
230x4

Cable Crossovers 
80x9
80x5

* Shoulders  * 

Dumbell Shoulder Presses 
60x6
60x4
55x5

Side Laterals 
30x8
30x6

Upright Rows
135x6
135x5


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 2, 2002)

oh yeah, by the way you'd be happy to know I just had about 2.5 cups of mixed vegetables.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 3, 2002)

EXCELLENT START! 

DP


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 3, 2002)

Having to ongoing journals is rather confusing.  You should shelve one for a while.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 3, 2002)

yeah it is a bit TP. I guess I'll put the other one on hold and stick to here til this bulk is done the end of the year. 

I just like having the one over there that everybody can chat in more openly. This one feels like few people look at if that makes any sense.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 3, 2002)

*12/03/02*

Weight: 211 lbs

Bicep:
Left:   15.75
Right: 15.75

Forearm:
Left:   12.5
Right: 12.5

Chest: 45

Waist: 34

Thigh:
Left:   24.5
Right: 24.5

Calf:

Left:   15.5
Right: 15.5


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 3, 2002)

*12/02/02 Meals*

1 - 3 Scoops Optimum Nutrition Whey and 3 Tbls Heavy Whipping Cream
2 - After workout shake 3 Scoops Optimum Nutrition, 1 Scoop Glycoload, 4 Tbls Heavy Whipping Cream, & 10 Strawberries
3 - 2 Chicken Breasts, and 2 W/W Tortillas
4 - 3 Scoops VPX Micellean, 2 Tbls Heavy Whipping Cream
5 - 2.5 cups mixed vegetables, 2 Cans of tuna fish, and 2 Tbls Mayonaise
6 - 2 Scoops VPX Micellean, 2 Tbls Heavy Whipping Cream

Breakdown:
Calories Eaten Today 
source       grams         cals      %total 
Fat:               104         938          29% 
  Sat:               44         399          12% 
  Poly:              12         104            3% 
  Mono:              6           57            2% 
Carbs:           193         705          22% 
  Fiber:            17             0            0% 
Protein:         401       1603          49% 
Alcohol:             0             0            0% 

Total Calories:   3280


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 3, 2002)

*12/03/02 Workout *

* Rear Delts  * 

Bent-Over Laterals 
35x7
35x6
35x5
35x4

* Back  * 

Wide Grip Pullups 
BWx6
BWx4
BWx4

Deadlifts 
275x5
275x4
275x4

Reverse Grip Barbell Rows 
185x8
185x6

Hammer ISO Low Rows 
230x6
230x4

* Traps  * 

Barbell Shrugs 
295x7
295x6
295x5
275x6


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 3, 2002)

Okay, so lets take the PH/PS convo here.

I think you said that you were planning on 125mg 1T and 300 mg of 4AD.

I believe those are considered moderate doses.  The 200/600 I am planning on begins the "high" dose, but I have heard of some people doing 400/900.

I am not suggesting you change it, just wondering why those amounts.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 3, 2002)

I just figured what the reccomended dosage was for the ONE by Advent Labs and then went a little above that. 

Well that and was gonna try to stretch a bottle through 2 cycles. But now that I think about it, the second one I'd go up anyway and have to buy more. Sometimes you make me think to much lmao j/k

I figure 5 squirts would be roughly 208mg/application. I have extra 4AD because I did the math wrong anyway. So I'll up the dosage. And just go for it, since the sides would show up with either, so why not just do it. 

Thanks for making me think more realistically though, I'd have been pissed if I got part way through the second one and run out just because of figuring wrong.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 3, 2002)

Wonder if I could use TEST 1 LOL


:shaddup DP.....I am KIDDING! : :


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 3, 2002)

I have some for ya **efg**


----------



## irontime (Dec 3, 2002)

DV, .........that was pretty good thinking buddy.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> DV, .........that was pretty good thinking buddy.



why thank you  

Nice to see you found your way over there. I'll start the other journal back up after this is over.


----------



## CLPgold (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm back.  For a couple days.  But I know where and internet cafe is now where I'll be going to again, so I can get on there everyday.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 4, 2002)

So how do you like those internet cafe's? heheeh I've never actually gone to one. Suprising since I do most of my work on the computer. lol

How are you doing so far CLP?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 4, 2002)

OH yeah DP in case you missed it I was 211 this week. Up 1/2 a pound. Expected it to be more with all the cheating over thanksgiving.


----------



## irontime (Dec 4, 2002)

Thatta boy, everyone needs goals


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 4, 2002)

roflmao without goals life is extremely boring.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 4, 2002)

*12/03/02*

1 - 3 Scoops VPX Micellean and 2 Tbls Heavy Whipping Cream
2 - 3 Scoops Optimum Nutrition, 1 Scoop Glycoload, 4 Tbls Heavy Whipping Cream, & 10 Strawberries
3 - 2 Cans Tuna Fish and 2 Tbls Mayonaise
4 - 2 Chicken Breasts and 2 w/w tortillas
5 - Chicken Burrito
6 - 3 Scoops VPX Micellean, 3 Tbls Heavy Whipping Cream

Breakdown:
Calories Eaten Today 
source    grams     cals    %total 
Fat:              98     886        29% 
  Sat:            37     336        11% 
  Poly:          13      117          4% 
  Mono:        10        87          3% 
Carbs:       193      716        23% 
  Fiber:        14          0          0% 
Protein:     375    1499        48% 
Alcohol:         0          0          0% 

Total Calories: 3158


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 4, 2002)

There is actually a "reason" for the veggies!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

LOL


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 4, 2002)

yeah I know. Tonight's dinner will have corn. and I've been munching on baby carrots through the day.  So there will be some today.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 4, 2002)

and give me some credit, I never used to use the heavy whipping cream either. 

So I'm getting better, I'll get my diet straight before I die. lmao


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

Eeew...don't have corn! That's not a veggie!  Have greens.....green peppers, broccoli, spinach, romaine, celery, green beans, etc....them's veggies!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 4, 2002)

Corn is like a  sugar....and so are carrots...especially cooked when the lignans breakdown and release more sugars 


So the reason besides the fact that you were only at 14 G of Fiber for the day...is that that Fiber...slows down the conversion of your protein to glucose (it can convert at a rate up to 58%, fat at 10% to serum glucose in the liver......hepatic gluconeogenesis)  So than rather than fuel your metabolism with sugar from Protein......converting less P means you have more amino peptides to repair and synthesis LBM...

DP


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 4, 2002)

grrrr, ok guess I'll have to get outa eating corn.   But I eat the carrots raw, but will limit those as well.

I know I need to eat more vegetables. I need to just do it.


----------



## irontime (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> There is actually a "reason" for the veggies!


 You mean besides for color??


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 5, 2002)

Well the front squats are much better. I'm going way below parallel and the knees aren't hurting with them. Thanks TP for the suggestion.

But I think I'm gonna take IT's advice to and get some knee wraps just to play it safe. 

gotta  go but will post my workout later!!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2002)

VEGGIES  VEGGIES VEGGIES VEGGIES!


----------



## irontime (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> But I think I'm gonna take IT's advice to and get some knee wraps just to play it safe.


They are about $30, but when it comes to your knees you really can't put a price on them. I found they helped out a lot, hope they help you bro 



> VEGGIES VEGGIES VEGGIES VEGGIES!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 5, 2002)

*12/05/02 Workout *

* Quads  * 

Front Squats  
155x7
155x7
155x6
155x6

Leg Presses (not including weight of platform because it isn't labeled)
810x7
810x7
810x7

Seated Leg Extensions 
260x8
260x5
260x4

* Hamstrings  * 

SLDL
205x8
205x6
205x6

* Calves  * 

Seated Calf Raises 
200x8
200x6
200x6

Standing Calf Raises 
280x12
300x8
315x6


----------



## irontime (Dec 6, 2002)

Do you notice a different type of burn when you go from seated to standing calf raises?  I usually only do the seated, if there is difference I may have to throw in the standing.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 6, 2002)

*12/04/02 Food*

1 - 3 Scoops VPX Micellean and 4 Tbls Heavy Whipping Cream
2 - 3 Scoops VPX Micellean and 4 Tbls Heavy Whipping Cream
3 - 2 Chicken Breasts and 2 w/w Tortillas, with slice of cheese and green peppers
4 - 1 w/w tortilla and 2 Tbs peanutbutter
5 - 12oz Roast Beef, Mashed Potatos and Corn
6 - 3 Scoops VPX Micellean, 4 Tbls Heavy Whipping Cream, and an apple

Breakdown:
Calories Eaten Today 
source            grams      cals     %total 
Fat:                    143    1290         34% 
  Sat:                    57      514        13% 
  Poly:                  10         94         2% 
  Mono:                28       248         6% 
Carbs:               285       990        26% 
  Fiber:                 37           0         0% 
Protein:             388     1552        41% 
Alcohol:                 0           0          0% 

Total Calories: 3942


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 6, 2002)

*12/05/02*

1 - 3 Scoops VPX Micellean and 4 Tbls Heavy Whipping Cream
2 - 3 Scoops Optimum Nutrition, 1 Scoop Glycoload, 10 Strawberries and 3 Tbls Heavy Whipping Cream
3 - 2 Tbs Mayonaise and 2 cans of Tuna Fish
4 - Beef Burrito with No beans
5 - 5oz Roast Beef, Mashed Potatos and Mixed Vegetables -- 1 Scoop VPX Micellean, 2 Scoops Optimum Nutrition, and 3 Tbs Heavy Whipping Cream
6 - 2 Scoops VPX Micellean, 1 Scoop Optimum Nutrition, 3 Tbls Heavy Whipping Cream

Breakdown:
Calories Eaten Today 
source            grams      cals     %total 
Fat:                     141    1273        34% 
  Sat:                    60       538       14% 
  Poly:                   15       136        4% 
  Mono:                 21       192        5% 
Carbs:                 235      826      22% 
  Fiber:                  29          0         0% 
Protein:               418    1672       44% 
Alcohol:                   0          0         0% 

Total Calories: 3859


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Do you notice a different type of burn when you go from seated to standing calf raises?  I usually only do the seated, if there is difference I may have to throw in the standing.



Yes, it actually does make a difference, with a different burn. It has to do with the muscle recruitment by having your knees at an angle during the seated while they are straight during the standing. Donkey calf raises are also great for that as well.


----------



## irontime (Dec 6, 2002)

Thanx bro,  I'll just do the standing raises after squats from now on as it'll already be set up


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 9, 2002)

*12/07/02 Workout *

* Bicep  * 

Standing Dumbell Curls 
40x7
40x5
40x4

EZ Bar Preacher Curls 
75x7
75x6
75x4

Seated Incline Curls 
30x7
30x6
30x5


* Tricep  * 

Skull Crushers On Decline Bench 
95x8
95x6
95x5

Reverse Grip Pressdown 
140x7
140x5
140x5

Single Arm Overhead Dumbell Extensions
30x6
30x5
30x4


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 9, 2002)

*12/09/02 Workout *

* Chest  * 

Incline Dumbell Press 
85x8
85x6
85x4

Barbell Flat Bench 
175x6
175x5

Hammer Decline 
230x7
230x5

Cable Crossovers 
80x9
80x6

* Shoulders  * 

Military Presses 
115x7
115x5
115x4

Side Laterals 
35x5
35x5

Upright Rows
135x7
135x5


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 9, 2002)

*12/6/02 - Food*

1 - 1 Scoop VPX Protein and 2 Scoops Optimum Nutrition, 4 Tbs Heavy Whipping Cream
2 - 2 chicken breasts, 2 w/w tortilla, 2 slices cheese and green peppers
3 - 3 Scoops VPX Protein
4 - Nacho
5 - Rice Kripy Treat
6 - Peanut Butter Twix

I'm starting to think that even though bars aren't that good for you, it would work to take along instead of eating crap like this.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 9, 2002)

*12/07/02*

1 - 1 Scoop VPX and 2 Scoops optimum whey, 3 Tbs Heavy Whipping Cream
2 - 2 Chicken breasts and 2 w/w tortilla
3 - 1/2 cob salad and chips at Chili's
4 - 3 Scoops Optimum Whey, 4 Tbs Heavy Whipping Cream
5 - Tortilla w/Natty Peanut butter


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 9, 2002)

*12/8/02*

1 - 1 Scoop VPX, 2 Scoops Optimum Nutrition, 4 Tbs Heavy Whipping Cream
2 - 2 chicken Breasts
3 - 1/2 Cobb Salad
4 - Handfull of chips and a mudslide (during raider game)
5 - 3 slices Cheese and Mushroom Pizza
6 - 3 Scoops Optimum Nutrition and 3 Tbs Heavy Whipping Cream


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 9, 2002)

*12/9/02*

1 - 1 scoop VPX, 2 Scoops Optimum Nutrition
2 - 3 Scoops Optimum Nutrition, 4 Tbs Heavy Whipping Cream, 1 Scoop Optimum Glycoload, 10 Strawberries
3 - 2 Chicken Breasts, 2 w/w tortillas, 2 cups green beans
4 - 2 cups broccoli beef stirfry, 2 cups rice
5 - 3 Scoops Optimum Nutrition, 4 Tbs Heavy Whipping Cream
6 - 2 Scoops VPx, 1 Scoops Optimum Nutrition, 3 Tbs Heavy Whipping Cream

Calories Eaten Today 
source         grams          cals          %total 
Fat:                 106          951              24% 
  Sat:                 53          481             12% 
  Poly:                 2             15               0% 
  Mono:              10            94               2% 
Carbs:             311        1150             29% 
  Fiber:              24              0                0% 
Protein:           454        1817              46% 
Alcohol:               0              0                0% 

Total:   3977


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 10, 2002)

*12/10/02*

1 - 1 scoop VPX, 2 Scoops Optimum Nutrition, 4 Tbs Heavy Whiping Cream
2 - 3 Scoops Optimum Nutrition, 4 Tbs Heavy Whipping Cream, 1 Scoop Optimum Glycoload, 10 Strawberries
3 - 2 cans Tuna Fish w/2Tbs Mayonaise, 2 cups green beans
4 - Nitro-Tech Bar <--- was at oritentation so better than cookies
5 - 2 Chicken Breasts, 2 Cups Mixed Vegetables
6 - 3 Scoops Optimum Nutrition, 4 Tbs Heavy Whiping Cream


Calories Eaten Today 
source    grams     cals      %total 
Fat:            111     999         31% 
  Sat:            53     477         15% 
  Poly:           12    107           3% 
  Mono:           6      57           2% 
Carbs:        190     641         20% 
  Fiber:         30         0            0% 
Protein:      402    1609         50% 
Alcohol:          0         0            0% 

Total: 3344


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 10, 2002)

*12/10/02 Workout *

* Rear Delts  * 

Bent-Over Laterals 
40x6
40x5
40x5
40x4

* Back  * 

Wide Grip Pullups 
BWx7
BWx4
BWx4

Deadlifts 
275x6
275x5
275x4

Reverse Grip Barbell Rows 
205x6
205x5

Hammer ISO Low Rows 
230x7
230x5

* Traps  * 

Barbell Shrugs 
295x10
295x7
295x6
295x5


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 10, 2002)

*12/10/02 - Stats*

Weight: 218 lbs

Bicep:
Left: 16
Right: 16

Forearm:
Left: 13
Right: 13

Chest: 46

Waist: 34.5

Thigh:
Left: 24.5
Right: 24.5

Calf:

Left: 15.75
Right: 15.75


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: 12/10/02 - Stats*



> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Weight: 218 lbs
> 
> Bicep:
> ...



*Weight: 218 lbs*

AWESOME...I can hear the floor deflecting as you walk! 

DP


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 11, 2002)

hahah thanks dude, I think about 4-5 of it is water though from taking the 4AD. But everybody around here is telling me how big I'm getting, and the fact my waist is only 1/2 inch bigger than when I started I'm happy with it so far. 

And did ya notice 2 meals with veggied each of the last two days. lmao


----------



## irontime (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> And did ya notice 2 meals with veggied each of the last two days. lmao


 How could you ??!! 
 jk bro, way to go on the bulking, by your stats it seems to be working out really well. I may have to give it a go in the summer.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> hahah thanks dude, I think about 4-5 of it is water though from taking the 4AD. But everybody around here is telling me how big I'm getting, and the fact my waist is only 1/2 inch bigger than when I started I'm happy with it so far.
> 
> And did ya notice 2 meals with veggied each of the last two days. lmao



I think it's the "cream" and "Veggies"..........


DP


----------



## kuso (Dec 11, 2002)

TP and Dvlmn....I`m kinda comfused here



> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> I took your advice and got the transdermal loaded up with 15g of 1-Test, and taking the 4AD in the form of Egopharms Androdiol Select 300
> 
> 1-Test Topical 3 squirts twice /day (figures out to be 125mg/application)
> ...



TP...when you say 200\600 are you talking per day or per application?? Cuz that would make dvlmn`s 250/600 per day


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 11, 2002)

hey Kuso, I actually upped it to 200/600 per time. But it's workin very well.   I did the math wrong anyway and will have to reorder for the next round anyway. So decided to up it.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I think it's the "cream" and "Veggies"..........
> 
> 
> DP



lmao could be. I'm hooked on it now so it's all good.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> How could you ??!!
> jk bro, way to go on the bulking, by your stats it seems to be working out really well. I may have to give it a go in the summer.



Thanks dude, it's just hard to eat this much after trying to cut almost all year. But at the same time feels pretty good to eat more as well.  The cheats/bad food don't make me feel as guilty.


----------



## irontime (Dec 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> The cheats/bad food don't make me feel as guilty.


and neither would the beer


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 12, 2002)

*12/12/02 Workout *

* Quads  * 

Front Squats  
185x6
185x5
185x5
185x4

Leg Presses (not including weight of platform because it isn't labeled)
810x10
860x7
860x5

Seated Leg Extensions 
260x8
260x7
260x6

* Hamstrings  * 

SLDL
205x8
205x6
205x6

* Calves  * 

Seated Calf Raises 
200x9
200x8
200x7

Standing Calf Raises 
300x10
320x8
320x7


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 12, 2002)

*12/11/02 - Food*

1 - 3 Scoops Optimum Nutrition, 4 Tbs Heavy Whipping Cream
2 - 2 Cans Tuna Fish, 2 Tbs Mayonaise
3 - Nitro-Tech Bar
4 - 2 Cups Green Beans, 2 Cans Tuna Fish, 3 Tbs Mayonaise
5 - 3 Scoops Optimum Nutrition, 2 Tbs Heavy Whipping Cream
6 - w/w Tortilla, 2 Tbs Natty PB


Calories Eaten Today 
source    grams     cals      %total 
Fat:            130    1171         43% 
  Sat:            41      365        13% 
  Poly:           33      298        11% 
  Mono:         23      211          8% 
Carbs:          76      246           9% 
  Fiber:         15          0            0% 
Protein:      334    1335          49% 
Alcohol:          0         0            0% 

Total: 2820


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 12, 2002)

*12/12/02*

1 - 3 Scoops Optimum Nutrition, 3 Tbs Heavy Whipping Cream, 2 Tbs Natty PB and w/w tortilla
2 - Nitro-Tech Bar
3 - 3 Scoops Optimum Nutrition,  1 Scoop Optimum Glycoload, 10 Strawberries
3 - 2 chicken breasts and 2 cups rice
4 - 2 Cups Meatloaf, 2 Cups Grean Beans
5 - 3 Scoops Optimum Nutrition, 4 Tbs Heavy Whiping Cream


Calories Eaten Today 
source    grams     cals      %total 
Fat:            107    965        28% 
  Sat:           48     430        12% 
  Poly:            7       63          2% 
  Mono:        23     210           6% 
Carbs:       290   1100          32% 
  Fiber:         15         0           0% 
Protein:      351  1404          40% 
Alcohol:          0         0            0% 

Total: 3480


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 17, 2002)

*12/14/02 Workout *

* Bicep  * 

Standing Dumbell Curls 
45x6
45x5
45x4

EZ Bar Preacher Curls 
85x7
85x5
85x4

Seated Incline Curls 
35x7
35x5
35x4


* Tricep  * 

Skull Crushers On Decline Bench 
95x8
95x6
95x6

Reverse Grip Pressdown 
140x7
140x6
140x5

Single Arm Overhead Dumbell Extensions
30x8
30x6
30x5


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 17, 2002)

*12/09/02 Workout *

* Chest  * 

Incline Dumbell Press 
85x8
85x6
85x4

Barbell Flat Bench 
175x7
175x6

Hammer Decline 
230x7
230x5

Pec Deck 
120x8
120x7

* Shoulders  * 

DB Shoulder Press 
60x6
60x5
60x4

Side Laterals 
35x7
35x5

Upright Rows
135x7
135x5


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 17, 2002)

Well was going to do back today, but my lower back is killing me so will rotate the schedule around a bit this week.

tomorrow I fly back to San Jose and come back 1/6/03. So the updates will still be coming just not as often.

Ok. Diet has sucked the for a while. I'm still eating all the protein but one meal out of the day has been christmas potluck or party food. But today I'm still weighing in at 218 which is the same as last week so I'm happy at least I haven't gained fat from all the bad food.


----------



## lina (Dec 17, 2002)

Hi D! 

Have a good time in San Jose!  

Happy New Year!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 25, 2002)

thanks Lina.

well weighed in 217 yesterday morning. 

Haven't been to the gym in a week though, back kept bugging me last week. but tomorrow I'll be back at it. The back feels completely healed now.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> hey Kuso, I actually upped it to 200/600 per time. But it's workin very well.   I did the math wrong anyway and will have to reorder for the next round anyway. So decided to up it.



200/600 per application, twice daily for 400/1200 per day???

Damn that's a lot.  I meant 200/600 per day.

So what were the results?  Sides?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 6, 2003)

I ended up hurting my back and then going up north for the holidays so actually was only that high for 2 weeks. Then lowered it to half for the second 2 weeks.

Only real side I noticed was getting very lethargic, and only after I halfed the dosage I got some acne but not much compared to what I'd expected. 

My strength went up almost every workout, and my muscles look more full and vascular, everybody in SJ let me know that I looked alot bigger from when I left. Which is nice since I used to see them every day.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 7, 2003)

Huh,  the lethargy is odd, given the high 4-diol dose.

Still, that is some scary dosage!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 7, 2003)

lethargy could have been the lack of sleep as well though. I wasn't sleeping worth a damn before the trip. Was staying up til 2 workin and then getting up and working out at 5:30am.

Yeah I won't do dosage that high anymore. I'm going to go with half that next time. Just to compare. 

Ok this journal is closed, back to my Strength Beyond Strength one.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 7, 2003)

ok I don't see a button to close it, but consider it closed. lmao


----------

